
Tyson Foods chairman warns 'the food supply chain is breaking' - chirau
https://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-news/tyson-foods-chairman-warns-food-supply-chain-breaking-n1193256
======
garblegarble
I'm not a vegan by any stretch of the imagination, but using terms like
"Millions of animals ... will be depopulated" is just plain creepy. If you
mean killed and the meat wasted because they're thrown in a pit somewhere then
say that.

I don't see why the animals have to die now if there's nowhere for their meat
to go after, couldn't we just let them live until the slaughterhouses are open
again? Yes they'll require another month or two's food, the cost of that next
to all the other Covid 19 expenses seems trivial...

